

Randi Zuckerberg Leaves Facebook to Start New Social Media Firm - tilt
http://allthingsd.com/20110803/exclusive-randi-zuckerberg-leaves-facebook-to-start-new-social-media-firm-resignation-letter/

======
tilt
“ _I am thankful for the strong mentorship, guidance, and support, which is
empowering me to follow my dreams and show that you don’t have to be an
engineer to be a hacker._ ”

~~~
spitfire
My cleaning lady is a hacker now. So is the garbageman.

------
oh_sigh
What would Randi Zuckerberg be doing if her brother didn't "invent" facebook?

